# my videos about paved ascents going above 2000 m in the Alps



## gyorgyigabor (Apr 6, 2013)

Hello !

I have a wide videocollection about cycling paved ascents in the Alps going above 2000 m. 
2 days ago I uploaded abother one. 
Last year, in August I cyled few in Tirol, Austria, Europe.
I visited the highest paved ascent (top: 2829 m) of the Alps (Ötztaler glacierroad to the Tiefenbachglacier ) and remembered my memories that I got 8 years ago. 
We had wonderful weather, so the video is wonderful and shows well how steep and hard it was.
The ascent is - except 0.5 km - 10-12% for ca. 12-13 km long.

You can find the video here:
(unfortunately the strating / cover picture is just that when I wrote that I returned there after 8 years... - the other 2 that I could cchoose couldn't show the beauty of the landscape)





My collection with videos about more than 135 ascents finishing above 2000m is here:
Gábor Györgyi - YouTube

Have pleasure with it !
Best regards 
Gábor


----------



## Bill2 (Oct 14, 2007)

Thanks! I'll have to try that Ötztaler road. Closest I've been is Stelvio (from Prato). It's about a 5 hour drive from here so I will try to camp out near Ötztaler.


----------



## gyorgyigabor (Apr 6, 2013)

I can suggest another wonderful road not far from there: Kaunertaaler glacier road:
Video:


----------



## gyorgyigabor (Apr 6, 2013)

I added another video about an austrian climb going above 2000 m : 
Now I show one of the hardest ascent of Austria. It is situated in Tirol: Zillertaler höhenstrasse (2015 m) which is a panoramic road. 
It has 5 sides: each of them is 10-12% steep. 
I climbed it from Aschau. First I asceended not only to the junction 
at ca. 1488 m, but to the viewpoint, Zirmstadel (1800 m) and Kaltenbacher ski-house. That wass ca 10-11 kms long with 11,4 % steepness. Wonderful view along the road.
Then after rolling down to the junction, I went on cycling up to the highest point: Melchboden (2015 m): view to snowy mountains.
The video can be seen here:





Have pleasure with it


----------



## gyorgyigabor (Apr 6, 2013)

Hello !

I edited another video about a day of my cycle tour in the Alps this year.
It was is Switzerland. The climbs: 
- Andeer - Juf (2050 - 2100 m) : Nice, great !
- Tiefencastel - Alp Stierva (2145 m)





Have pleasure with it, 

Gábor
https://www.youtube.com/user/gyorgyigabor


----------



## gyorgyigabor (Apr 6, 2013)

Hello ! 

I edited a best of video about my bicycletour that I had this summer in the Alps (1828 kms + 39441 m ) . This video contains not all of the climbs that I cycled but the most beautiful ones or most memorable ones. The following clmbs can be seen for few dozen seconds or for a minute:
Passo Mortirlo, Gavia, Umbrail, Passo dello Stelvio , Forcola di Livigno , Passo dello Spluga , Juf , Oberalppass , Sustenpass (in rain + 3 degrees Celsius) , Triftalp ( 2090 m) , Moosalp (Stalden side along the vertical rockwall ) , Simplonpass , Colle Fauniera (partly above clouds) , Usseglio - Alpe Bessanetto climb (with chamois !!! ) , Col des Gondrans, La Bergerie du Bois Noir (2009 m), Col du Granon, Sestriere

In the following weeks I will edit new videos about each day (1st: Granon, then La Bergerie du Bois Noir) to have videos (in my collection) about all of the paved climbs finishing above 2000 m in the French Alps. 

Have pleasure with the video ! 
(In few months time I plan to write a travelogue too)






/I started a facebook page ( https://www.facebook.com/cycling.high - with posts in Hungarian & in English ) where I will post infos, photos, videos about my tours, experiences (more than 30.000 kms in the Alps, Pyrenées, canary islands & Andalucia) ... about cycling high .. and plan an article or list / collection about the most wonderful paved climbs (finishing above 2000 m) of the Alps, Pyrenées, Canary islands & Andalucia (I haven't visited there Calar Alto 2 years ago I had not enough time for that)

Best regards, 
Gábor


----------



## gyorgyigabor (Apr 6, 2013)

I edited another french paved climb finishing above 2000 m: La Bergerie du Bois Noir (2010 m). 
This is a hardly known ascent in France.
The ascent's light section started at Guillestre. I started to cycle the same road that goes to Col d'Izoard, but after the canyon I had to turn right to Ceillac and the ascent's last section was a very calm valley with a stream and with a strange part when ca 30 m long the water came out of the ground and fell down to the stream .... 
The paved road finished at 2010 m. I loved this climb ! It's worth visiting !






Have pleasure with it !
Best regards, Gábor

I started a facebook page ( https://www.facebook.com/cycling.high ) where I will post infos, photos, videos about my tours, experiences (more than 30.000 kms and 271 occasions cycling above 2000m in the Alps, Pyrenées, Canary islands & Andalucia) ... about cycling high .. and plan an article or list / collection about the most wonderful paved climbs (finishing above 2000 m) of the Alps, Pyrenées, Canary islands & Andalucia /


----------



## gyorgyigabor (Apr 6, 2013)

Hello !

Here is the last video I missed to have all videos about the asphalted climbs going above 2000 m in the French Alps. (In the following post I will show that list / collection with photos and videos )
*Col du Granon is a steep (9,2% for 1053 m heightdiff. --> so it's harder than the ascent of Alpe d'Huez) and wonderful climb; one of my favourite ascents.* 80% of the ascent is a panoramic road and there is almost no traffic: I met ca. 2-3 vehicles during the climb.
Up to now I visited twice and both occasions I rode it in sunny weather.
Have pleasure with the - I think : great - video ! 






My site with experiences, photos, videos, compilations in the mountains by bike (50.000 kms abroad & 271 times cycled above 2000 m) : 
http://www.facebook.com/cycling.high


----------



## gyorgyigabor (Apr 6, 2013)

Hello !
I'm happy to share another cycling video about an alpine ascent: Sölden - Hochsölden (2089 m)

It is situated in Tirol, Austria, just next to the famous ascent of Ötztaler gletscherstrasse (2829 m).
It is 6,3 km long wth 10,4% avg. steepness. At the end of the climb, Hochsölden there is great, panoramic meadow with a restaurant and a playground for the children. It is an ideal place for the family too. 
Thanks for watching the video 





Best regards, 
Gabor
facebook.com/cycling.high


----------



## JasonB176 (Aug 18, 2011)

Do your videos only contain the ascents? I'd think the descents would be even better to watch!


----------



## gyorgyigabor (Apr 6, 2013)

*videos about ascent or descents ?*



JasonB176 said:


> Do your videos only contain the ascents? I'd think the descents would be even better to watch!


Hello Jason, 
I love the ascents more than descents, but I record few minute on descents, but as my videocamera is not an actioncam, and I keep it in my hand (up to now) I make few min long videos during the descents. 

And othervise: on the descent You can't experience how hard it was / could be  

But most of my videos contain few times few mn long video-parts about descents but I have no 10-20-30 minute long video(s) about descents.

BUT ! I plan to edit a 20-30 minute compilation about descents: that will show minimum 10-12 descents.

Regards, 
Gabor


----------



## gyorgyigabor (Apr 6, 2013)

*compilation (best of) video :my tour - French Alps: legendary + hardly known ascents*

Hello !
I'm happy to present another compilation / best of video about another great bicycletour in the French Alps with several legendary climbs, ascents. The tour happaned in the year 2011.
After the first 2 days (in Italy ) I cycled in France and visited famous, Tour de France cols, climbs, like Bonette (2802 m), Col d'Izoard (2360 m), Alpe d'Huez, Col du Galibier (2645 m), Col de l'Iseran (2770 m), but few hardly known ones, like Parking du Laus, Le Saut, Plan de Lac (2360 m) - one of my favourite. On the climb of Col de la Lombarde I saw chamois, unfortunately only for few seconds, but in the year 2014 on a hardly known italian ascent (will be presented in few weeks time smile hangulatjel ) offered me the opportunity to record 2 chamoises for video for ca. 1 min long. At La Bonette (2802 m) I got the best amazing weather that I could: sunshine with very small clouds, cumuluses.

Have pleasure with the video and thanks for watching 








Gabor


----------

